# 2015 model season signs



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello all. My first signs of the spring season are here in the form of the Great Horned Owls nesting up in one of my big O'le oak trees. This is a great time to be out scouting for new spots as well!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hello Old Elm, I have been scouting. Have you noticed you can find some old carcasses of Hen of woods around oaks, I have seen 4 or so. They should come up again. I cant believe I have never found antlers, is this a good time to look? Good luck Elm.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroom trooper, with our light snow cover this year I'm not surprised you found the hens. We found a huge O'le topped off cotton wood the other day, that had oyster all the way up it. Definitly going to remember that tree!! This is a great time to find new clumps of dead elms too. Are you across the river in Minnesota?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Yes I am. I have been scouting everything close by, not much extensive woods in my area, just little patches, but each year I find a couple more and it adds up. Last year was the first time I expanded my mushroom foraging besides morels. Found Chickens, Hens, king bolete(1 only). Think I found Chanterelles, but still confused on false gills. Found Black Trumpets too late, moldy. Bunch of different Boletes. How long you been mushroom hunting?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I like lots of little patches best, then ya can do the " Hit &amp; Runs" there is enough variety in our area that once the morels, ramp's &amp; pheasant backs flush ya can stay in the woods til freeze up. My Grandma was way into foraging, and always dragged the whole herd of us out. She made it fun for us kids. Been a woodsy all my life. " I'd rather be lost in the woods, than found in a city."


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Shroom trooper

I have found that chants have a very very distinct smell. It is like dried apricots. Once you learn that smell they become unmistakable.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

jdk, I have heard that many times, and darn it, I didn't smell them. I cant believe I didn't. I will next time. I am also going to try to pull the gill out(or false gill). I really wanted to get some black trumpets but was a week late or so. I went out again and found a "hit and run" spot, sure enough old Hen of woods by oak. Was great getting out the last 3 days scouting. Good luck gentlemen. (and ladies)


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

My oldest brother dropped off a big bag of fresh Watercress yesterday,he picked while out trout fishing.Mighty fine! Now I'm anxious for some fresh ramps, gonna be a bit yet though.Feels good to be out watching the woods wake up to spring, lots &amp; lots going on out there.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Night caps are blooming &amp; we found a good batch of RAMPS on Monday that will be harvestable by the weekend. Won't be much longer now for morels..... Yeah!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I'm thinking it's gonna be a couple more weeks b4 the Morels start poping..... around the first on May should be good weather permiting.<span style="color: blue"> </span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Howdy Rat, get much rain up in Polk Last night? Glad ur still on this forum, I'm thinkin first wkend in May too.


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

I work in Chisago County just across the river in MN and I measured 1/4 rain Sunday a.m. Probably got a little less at home (Polk County, WI).


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Eksophia, thxz for the rain info, as far as lilacs go, as soon as I see a hint of blossoms its on for me. Also if Buckthornan saw a wren it's so close to happening. I think Buckthornman is a ways south of us. I haven't seen or heard any wrens yet myself, but I'm kinda deaf according to my kids. :wink:


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Nope old elm. You just missed them they flew by in the blink of a eye. I'm north of all the cities. Couldn't, live there not for double my wages. Lilacs are swollen. Fairbault today. Wrenometer accurate?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckhornman, this moisture is just great &amp; the cool temps will help it soak in too. Glad ya saw my little brown feathered friends, we do now have lilac blooms pushing on through on the city lilacs, and the ramps are delicious right now, so that being said things are perfect for a flush real soon. We'll be heading down river this weekend.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hiya Old Elm, Nice to see you survived the winter..yeah we didnt get much rain up here in Siren, snowed the last couple days, but didnt amount to much. I also like this Forum, between this one and chris matherly's forum morelmushroomhunting.com I watch the progresion map he has at his site. also he has a new show again on Filthy Riches starts soon in a week or two. just fried up some dried Morels the other night man they was Good!!<span style="color: blue"> </span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, always glad to see ya on this forum. We had a grand winter, although kinda odd not having any spring flooding. Did you sell your sprint car &amp; get grandma a Minnie van yet? I've been out and enjoying the spring a lot, we have a bumper crop of ticks going this year. We're gonna head down the river this weekend, prob swing down the Minnesota side &amp; come back up our side. Asked a sweet O'le farm gal for permission to cruise her land yesterday, she said yes as long as I take her along &amp; teach her. I told her ok as long as I can hide my car in the barn,don't figure she'll be able to keep up anyhow, gawd we could write a book about the crap we have to do to get the mighty morel! Keep us posted.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

There's our little buddy wrenometer.loving it.need more h20.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckthornman, it's so dry i only picked up one TICK yesterday!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure why it pop's two pictures on every post, but it may have to do with sending them off the iPhone,and not being very dexterous with the O,le fingers.... ?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Turn gps off on phone then


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

We need RAIN common RAIN..... Thinking about taking a long ride, not sure on where to, but going for a ride maybe council bluffs Omaha area, and then follow them baby's back homeward!!!!


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I just wanna start by saying I've been watching this forum for a while now.... And thanks for letting me join up with you all.

any way I'm in Pierce county nothing here on the Trimbelle yet... but I'm expecting a show in a few days. I always trust the Lilacs.... and they tell me it's very soon.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Little sprinkle this morning. not much but i'll take anything. Should be able to find some babys by the weekend. You guys are rt looking a lot like 2012. I can't remember how much rain we had that year? Gonna have to hit the river or low areas where there is moisture for sure.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

The first flush will be pretty week if we don't get the rain boys!


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm hoping hunting along the creeks will tell a different story.... but I kinda doubt it. :roll:


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=888892874496874&amp;set=pb.100001285084120.-2207520000.1430242211.&amp;type=3&amp;theater


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

//i172.photobucket.com/albums/w27/Lance_Jamison/IMG_20150428_114416741_zpsjjzwntro.jpg[/IMG]//i172.photobucket.com/albums/w27/Lance_Jamison/IMG_20150428_114416741_zpsjjzwntro.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Before I waste too much more space here... can somebody tell me how to post pics here. I opened a photobucket account like the FAQ says to but ??? HELP PLEASE. LOL :-x


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Lance: Upload the photo into photobucket, then click on its thumbnail when the upload is complete. Then, click in the "direct link" box on the right of the enlarged photo - then go to this forum and paste the link as is (CTRL+V on PCs or COMMAND+V on Macs) in the dialog box - when you submit your post your pic should then appear. Note that you have abut 60 sec or so to edit your post further after submission if needed (click 'edit' on the upper right corner of the dialog box).


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

My meter also show good signs.... Assuming we can maybe get some rain. 


http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w27/Lance_Jamison/IMG_20150428_114416741_zpsjjzwntro.jpg


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

SWEET!!! Thanks Iwonagain :-D


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

OldElm Haven't herd from you. must be hunting morels? Hope your enjoying the hunt. The thrill of the first one you see is like the first one you found.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

it begins ...we need rain !.....northern Manitowoc County 5/2/15


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Lance, you have a pic of Pheasant Back / Drayad's saddle.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

You aren't to far away from us, i think you're over in Ellsworth, pierce cty right? It could turn into an extended season if we get the predicted rain. Been watching them for over a week now. picked a batch yesterday,and lots more on the way....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

@ oldelm what County you find them in?
Also Nice find for starters... YUM!!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I felt the ripple in the moreltrix. I had a funny feeling you were picking. Its finally begun!!!!!!! See ya oldelm pick a million.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckhornman, sure hope you got some of this rain that just passed through. More forecast for later in the week too, should extend our season a bit. Interesting that you got black morels. I have never seen them where we go. Hope you have a GRAND O'le time Picken the next few weeks!! Enjoy.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

You too oldelm. Blondes will come by weeks end. And we have been getting some of this moisture. 52 degree dewpoints and couple warm nights. suppose to get a few thunderstorms midweek.Should be pretty damn good! Blacks come first here.why I don't know.?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

shroomtrooper if you listening I would try to get to getting by Friday the 8th!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, Pierce Cty, down river from Prescott. A ways south of Ya, but if you got any of this rain that just came through Siren area ought to be on now too. Keep me posted, I'd enjoy running up your way anytime. Offer still good from last year??


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Raining now here in Hager City. :-D Looks like it'll keep raining off and on most of the night. Yippeee!!!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

@ oldelm i'm gonna go down to st croix and see whats growing.. never got enough rain to make the ground wet...grrr
And yes we can hook up one day, would be fun. I know lots of areas down that way.
Good Luck Schrooming


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, I could hook up next Monday or Tues A.M. for a quick pick.


----------



## smooth23 (Mar 30, 2014)

First of the season. A quote comes to mind.. "Even a blind squirrel something..."


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

All the three or four drops of rain we saw in Hager City did was woke up the ticks. Was all excited this morn.. thinking tha since it was raining when I went to bed they'd be poppin... got outside.. took a quick look at my garden.... didn't even look like it saw any rain... not a good hunt... but a good hike is never a bad thing.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Are these Chickens??


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope, they're Picnoporus cinnabarinus.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Jack... Some of the guys on the "Mushrooms and Foraging in MN" group on Facebook were saying they are chickens... but the orange bottoms told me otherwise.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Lance, can't believe you all are missing the rain, I'm just a tiny bit up river from you,and we got lot's. Do you ever hit the creeks around "Maiden Rock"?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Oh Boy the Rain Gods are Here....Yesssss
this next week should be Prime Picking


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Picked just enough for a snack, they're coming on pretty good now. <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

YUMMIE......


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I got a couple dozen today... they finally here in Pierce county.... yeee haaaw. That looks awesome Old Elm.... now I'm hungry LOL And a bunch of Fiddle heads yummy.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Damn ticks are thick tough.... after getting home I feel one on my leg so I look... turns out there was six of the little bastards. I swear mushroom hunting is gonna kill me. but It'll be worth it. LOL


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Still none in the woods yet that Ive found... all on the edges.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

@oldelm heading down to see mom today in new Richmond, gonna snoop around a little on the way and maybe after the grill out.. Tuesday would maybe work weather permitting... you can give me a call on my cell 651-357-6404 Pat
still thinking that the ground temps are still a little low...

Good Luck Shrooming


----------



## morelkid (May 10, 2015)

I am new to morel hunting, when are they seen in northern-central Wisconsin, around Taylor or Price county?


----------



## emtkelli22 (May 10, 2015)

i live over by the pella/marion area and was wondering if anyone else has found any signs in this area of morels?


----------



## luckyshroomer (May 11, 2015)

Jackson County, Mi has rain and more rain and Morels have started.
:-D


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

They're still coming up..... 12 babies in this shot, be a good week for these.


----------



## nomeo (May 21, 2013)

Happy to see the grays!!! I've been looking where I find them every year and nothing yet. I did stop at new a spot today on my way home from the store and found 8 giant yellows, I don't often find those.
I was wondering if I'd missed it all (since these are big and kind of looking like you know kinda "done". Can you tell me if the grays come later? I am 1/2 hour south of La Crosse.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Not typically for me, but this is an odd season. Found yellows up to fist size a week ago and now baby grays. Also found wild daisies buddin out already! That's the fun of it, keeps Ya looking.


----------



## nomeo (May 21, 2013)

You are so right! I love being out and "hunting" is just a good reason to do so. I"m not into to killing anything so this is my thing. I love this forum and all the people who share the joy of mushroom hunting!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Old Elm, put some of those recipe pictures on Ohio's Dinner Plate Page, as well as anyone else who wants to show off their " Cooking Skills "

http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/pics-of-how-we-prepare-our-mushrooms-the-dinner-plate-page/


----------



## jacstwinsx2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Old Elm,
I just found 4 or 5 morels tonight in Dodge County. The reason I say or 5 is that I saw one, looked away and lost it . I am wondering what the mushrooms in top picture are? I see them all over. Are they edible too? I found a half morel also.
<span style="color: violet"> </span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Top picture? Did you post a picture JacsTwinsx2?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Hey old elm! Got about 85 today all new gReys bout 2-3 inches! Things are progressing. Still haven't had the 1st real flush yet. It's comin...hope your gettin your share. Been a think outta the box or woods kinda year so far.think small pieces of area even in your cities folks. That'll be all I'm saying for this year! No more tips into the thorn!!! Eeeooowwwccchhh!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I think they're just plain beautiful. Grays are my favorites. found lots of clusters tonite. leads me to believe the blonds should be coming on strong too.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Perfect eating size Pheasant backs....


----------



## morelkid (May 10, 2015)

Any ideas where a newbie could look in Central Wisconsin? Want to check it out tomorrow with my kids ages 4 and 7, they are excited to find some.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

it's on in NE WI


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice clusters.. And very nice pheasants... What county were those in?? I finding a quite a few in Hager City, and tons of pheasants. But no real clusters. LOL


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Found this Giant Pheasant today, left it on the tree. It makes a good marker.. I found like 20 morels under this tree. And I spotted it from about 50 yards away... through the trees.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I also found two of these.... Originally thinking they might be my first ever ramps. But after a bit of research I'm thinking they are Adam &amp; Eve Orchids.... so still a good find... assuming they survive.


----------



## musco85 (May 17, 2015)

Sportsmanship...

Grew up in Iowa and new to Wisconsin. First mushroom season here. 

So I have been looking for about 2 weeks. I have been on 6-7 hunts 2-4 hours each and found nothing. Today I FINALLY found a little hole with some mushrooms. It's fairly close to a trail head. I found about 10. 

So I'm really excited when I hear a: "Hey how's it going down there?" I respond with the usual "Not too well just a couple". The guy then tells me he found 150 this morning. Then he gets off the trail and starts foraging literally right next to me and found about half the ones I would have found. 

Is it just me or is that not a cool move? 

Sorry for the rant. I just had to get it off my chest. 

WIth that said most of the mushrooms I found today were on flat land and not near elms. They were near water though... Central/East Wisconsin.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Musco85" Very sorry to hear about that experience. You are a better person than I,as I'm afraid I'd have taken real offense to having my space/serenity encroached upon in such a fashion! I go into the woods to get away from people. The good thing is you now have the true definition of a "Jackass"
Today's haul was a bit thin......


----------



## collegechick (May 20, 2014)

So excited - found our first morels in the Ashland area since moving here last year!!! We had the hunt down pat in SE WI where we came from, but couldn't find anyone who would give a little guidance up here, even for timing. Found a couple dozen and, like Buckthornman alluded to, they weren't where we would have expected to find them! Now it's time to get down to some serious hunting!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang it all,got side tracked on the way to Fleet Farm this A.M., no wonder nothing gets done @ home.


----------



## intothewoods (May 18, 2015)

Hey Collegechick - would love a little guidance in SE WI. I've had a little success, but this year is not going well for me so far...


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I here you Old Elm, chores are starting to stack up around here. Season going fast tho,in just 10 days unless the north side starts to hit its winding down.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

This freeze last night isn,t going to help anything. I hear ya guys and girls. The yard is ready to bale. Not gonna ly hasn't been the best year but its not all about lbs. Well back to the thorn!!! Still think we have a week left? I hope!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

buckthornman, darn near filed a missing person report on Ya!! Do believe we've got a solid week left, if yer willing to get way back in there. Which you no doubt have be doing. We're finding them daily 25 - to 50 at a time, but no Mother Lodes! Just random clumps here &amp; there, mostly all new spots this year.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

This weather just sucks for our Morel Season .... according to the weather Report, it's gay... cold cold cold
we need 50s at night and 70's for the day's to get the little buggers to grow.
Went out yesterday the (18th) found about 23 grays and 8 yellows some of the yellows were getting bad. 
found some fresh Oysters and pheasant backs, 
Im gonna try that recipe on cream of mushroom soup with the pheasant backs. 
I stoped on the way home dug up about 5lbs of ramps all nice size, I picked till my fingers were frozen.
biggest ones I have ever dug up. Yum
So last night it was chicken alfrado pizza with Morels and Ramps... Oh my it was out of this world
I would say mother Nature has Robbed us Morel pickers around this area st croix, polk, burnett
But I'm not done till I don't find any more....


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

If it warms up again, do you think there could be another flush?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I'm thinking Yes, as the Temps are just not there yet... JMO
Also hoping for the Big Flush, I need a bunch to dry for the Winter months.
Guess time will tell all


----------



## nomeo (May 21, 2013)

Had some luck Sunday big yellows standing molstly alone 6 total (kinda dry already). Still no grays on PG? Whats going on this year? I sure hope for that Big Flush Morel Rat! 
I too saw my 1st Oyster left it to grow. Two years ago an Oyster grew out from under the siding on my porch where I always dump my haul at the end of each hunt; and again last year!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm don't do that I can't have them sunovabitchs looking for me! Lol. Always told mama when the boats doing circles in the lake you know what happened!!! My last fishing trip anywho same here know big loads 25 50 a day but hopeful of that good flush end of week or early next week!? I guess I'll know next week good luck guys don,t quit yet. Look by every building every small piece of area in town or out! Where ever you see that Oldelm!!!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckthornman, Had to mow the lawn yesterday with the weed eater cause it was to long for the mower &amp; I figured to scalp it down so far, I'd get another week or so to hunt! So there I was feeling pretty sorry for myself,and hating lawns in general, when to my surprise there was a nice Blond Morel sticking up to give me hope. So of course that curtailed the mowing for the day. I'm staying after them for at least another week,cause we have some warm nights coming up in the forecast..... Good luck to you.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Only you would need one more! Lmao! I hate to mow the yard just for that reason. Can't think of anybody that would deserve it more. As far as another flush I'm thinking no. But as far as them lingering on for a bit yes! Hope your enjoying this years hunt because its just about time to start a new journey


----------



## collegechick (May 20, 2014)

intothewoods - I don't have a lot of intel for you for SE WI...we had access to some private land...can you imagine someone having land that produces morels and they don't pick them?????? But in addition to proximity to dead elm, we were also finding them where fruit trees had been.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Pretty bare out there today, only 3 big ones. About another flush, I meant if there where any places where the ground wasn't ready to pop the morels, but got good a week and a half later, seems like ground barely got right then cold spell hit. I know there are no second flushes where they came up already. But I am running out of spots and also pretty beat up. Its been a good year, never saw so many big yellows without first seeing them being grays first. Yes grays turn into yellows later. Has anyone noticed that if you find a big gray, about 4 inches, they have so much more girth than a comparable yellow. Well good luck to everyone still beating the bush.


----------



## sandysue (May 21, 2015)

are you in Michigan ??? if so was wondering if the morels are still out...thanks you for any info


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

West of Twin Cities MN.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta head way back in, as the ones out on the edges are pretty much toast. Spied these by a new tree along a road tonite,will be going in deep in that woods tmrrw after grays..........


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" God Bless America" I am so very grateful to all who came before us, and taught us about Life,Liberty,and the pursuit of happiness! Thankyou Verterans for preserving our FREEDOM.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

:-D I agree Old Elm I'm very thankful to all the Veterans... Past, Present, and Future.... without their sacrifice we wouldn't have the freedom to pick forage the woods.... or be happy in general. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for your service to all! Still the best country in the world cuz of you! Thank you for your ultimate sacrifice! I'm forever in debt. Never forgotten. They kill so I may live. O God give me strength for I love her so!!!


----------



## retirednow48 (May 25, 2015)

Amen to the above.
May I ask if you all feel the season is over?
I live in Cassville, WI and haven't had a find in over a week.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Unfortunately Retirednow48... I think it's done with I found a couple fresh (not rotten) ones a few days ago... but otherwise nothing good. but that's no reason to get out of the woods. the pheasants are still out there, along with ramps.... And the peace and quiet.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

OK witch one of you ask for more rain? To get a chance at a second popping. 3 1/2" in 48 hrs. TURN IT OFF. There will be to many Sketers. Even Old Elm is scared.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Only because his grass will grow, and need mowed again.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

old soft sloppy blonds here in green bay (just like the girls oldelm likes LOL)....I'm going back to other projects (until I get east and north ) LOL


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ha Ha "freeflow581"  , It's all over now except for the " dryin" 

You referring to these Blonds?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" joebass " , I scalped that dude so low it'll take more than 3.5 inches of rain to revive. Figure it might come back just in time to interfere with Cantrell season. Hope you have a great summer &amp; fall forage.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Old Elm !! Are those your shroom guides ? U R living Large Cheese land. Good luck to you also for the summer &amp; fall.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to think I taught em all they know abt the woods, but I'm afraid they have surpassed me, and are showin the old man how it's done. Ha Ha they are both quite the liars too!
It'll be a good summer. Go For It, life is good.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Well I am going out for one more hunt for the almighty Morel...
I was in Superior yesterday, there lilacs are just starting to bloom, So I'm heading North to my late spots.
It just can't be over yet as I have picked Morels into June 5th is my latest pickings.
With the Cold Spring and now things just starting to heat up...
Good Luck and Take Care My Friends


----------



## pvecchi (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys...Im finally getting a day off of work and was thinking of heading up to Baraboo / Wisconsin dells either tomorrow or Friday while the little ones are still in daycare....is the season still going on (am thinking maybe because of the cool dry spring) or am I too late for this year?

Thanks!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Can you smell what the Morel Rat Smells.......?
Found a little over 3lbs in 4hrs not a bad day, but it is getting close to done!
still found some fresh grays and nice yellows... and a Bambi
Digging Ramps tomarrow and hoping to pick a few lbs of Morels.
Sending pics to photo bucket now so I can share..


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I guess I forgot how to upload pics to here, but heres a link to my PB pics
http://s48.photobucket.com/user/putski64/library/?sort=3&amp;page=1


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice pics Rat. Did them come from Superior area? You are one of the few still producing.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, it's because I'm a Morel Rat I can smell them Out...lol
I was around Rice Lake area yesterday, heading North today then back down south for some Ramps b4 they are done.

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

My little buddy Ryan with his frist Morel, 



&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Well I think I'm done... went out today for like 5hrs and found atleast 4lbs,,, most were all good solid morels
Its been fun and short... &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

not sure why i'm getting double and triple pics but that's what it is...
Have a Great Summer every one!
see ya next spring the Morel Rat is Done!!!


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great rest of the year.... happy pickins... over and out.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

I was gonna be done and go back to my life this season, but was near Lake Michigan and the spring is running slower there...hit one tree...bingo
nice dense solid yellows....I may go back again tomorrow LOL


----------



## stingers45 (Oct 22, 2014)

Found about 2 pounds of Large yellows under a live elm today, Portage County.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

wow , nice bag freeflow


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

That's a very nice find.. It's been a very weird season with the warm and colder temps.
Not allowing the ground to hit the certain temps it takes to make the almighty Morel grow and the rite trees at the rite time.
Another thing is all the theries of sighns, of course the lilac, the trilliams, the oak leaf the size of a mouse's ear..
The best I can say is that when the lilacs are done the Morels are for sure Over, It's time to move farther North or West!
So the Morel Rat of the Story is follow the Lilac's
Peace out and follow the lilac's and dead Elm's
Also up in Clearwater County, Beltrami Couties in Minnesota should be hitting blacks as the Lilac's are just Blooming!!
Road trip!!!


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Its not over in Central and east manitowoc and kewaunee counties....


----------

